# Ikea Kitchen Cabinets



## J. P. (Mar 9, 2007)

I've installed some IKEA base cabinets. IMO I thought the quality was surprisingly good especially the Blum drawer hardware . It did take me a while to assemble them, although I think I would've gotten alot faster if had installed more than a couple boxes.

And I just realized how old this post was. Rookie mistake!


----------



## daparsonshsc (May 2, 2007)

I have done Ikea Kitchen remodels. If someone is on a fixed competitive price structure. Ikea is the way to go. The hardware is great, the options like slow cost are very cheap, and the product goes together better then any RTA cabinet out there. The doors are solid wood, the boxes are not. Wall cabinets are a breeze to hang


----------

